
The Most Expensive Lesson of My Life: Details of SIM Port Hack - ProAm
https://medium.com/coinmonks/the-most-expensive-lesson-of-my-life-details-of-sim-port-hack-35de11517124
======
hsnewman
The one recommendation: Reduce Your Online Footprint, is in my opinion most
important. I am nearing retirement (from a computer security job) and will be
reducing my online footprint entirely. I'll go to the bank, use checks, no
more online accounts for me.

------
pella
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19964089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19964089)

------
higgy
Wait, how did they get his SIM in the first place?

